# Music Played on Rare or Unusual Instruments



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2016)

Somewhere Over The Rainbow played on 1929 Theremin


----------



## Carla (Sep 30, 2016)

How beautiful. Not sure I ever heard of a theremin before. Seems like they were well ahead of their time! Love the sound it produces.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2016)

I never heard of it either Carla, interesting instrument!


----------



## Carla (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh, you know I did remember seeing one of those on AGT. It didn't quite look the same and the man playing it didn't quite have the skill level-Google it. It just occurred to me! I thought the guy invented it, the music was a little strange. This music Somewhere Over the Rainbow was beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2016)

Theremin playing his instrument.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Carla (Sep 30, 2016)

They were both really good. Sometimes it sounds a little like a violin. Unusual. Looks like it would be fun to learn.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2017)

*Come Together by the Beatles, Played on the Gayageum*

....an ancient Korean instrument, played by Luna.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2017)

SB, this is amazing! Thanks so much.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes, thats cool!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2017)

*While My Guitar Gently Weeps*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2017)

*Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 28, 2017)

Love them all !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2017)

*When September Ends by Green Day*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2018)

*Hammered Dulcimer*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2019)

*Hurdy Gurdy*


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 24, 2019)

The glass harmonica


----------

